

New Amazon EC2 Feature: Idempotent Instance Creation - spahl
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/09/new-amazon-ec2-feature-idempotent-instance-creation.html

======
anigbrowl
4 posts from the same blog within 30 seconds? Flagged x 4. One is plenty.
Please be more considerate.

~~~
btilly
Better yet, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1708014> already linked to
them.

